
Would You Rather Get Into YC, 500 Startups, TechStars, or HBS? - jamesjyu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joemaddalone/2012/03/28/would-you-rather-get-into-y-combinator-500-startups-techstars-or-harvard-business-school/
======
ChuckMcM
FYI: HBS -> Harvard business school.

Reminds me of the lyric, "One of these things is not like the other, one of
these things, doesn't belong."

------
houseofmikko
I think if you are asking you probably wouldn't be attending HBS.

